# Kendall Jenner walks the runway during the Givenchy show as part of the Paris Fashion Week Womenswear Spring/Summer 2015 in Paris - September 28, 2014



## Sachse (4 Okt. 2014)

​


----------



## stuftuf (4 Okt. 2014)

ich werde hier noch zu Stiefelfetischisten 

geile Stelzen!!

:thx: Sachse


----------

